# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Finally succumbed to peer pressure!

## GramChop

I now own an iPhone 4 (Verizon)!  In your opinion, what are the top 5 Apps I should start with?

----------


## JEK

Google Mobile
Tripit (sign up for the website too)
PS Express (Photoshop mobile)
Skype
Angry Birds


I have more, but you said 5

----------


## GramChop

I will relax my original rules and let you tell me your top 300.  How's that?

----------


## JEK

Flashlight
iBooks
Kindle
SoundHound
BBC News
Gorillacam
360
Pano
Facebook
OpenTable
FlightTrack
Distant Suns
Daphnee
KeyRing
WeatherBug
Sol

whew . . .

----------


## KevinS

I've got most of what John listed.  I also use IMDB and Bloomberg fairly often.

----------


## GramChop

I'm already lovin' the heck outta TripIt!  This is gonna be a very fun new toy, I can tell already.  I may have to quit my new gig to make time to play!

----------


## JEK

Kevin, I do too, but I had dinner to consider :)

----------


## BBT

Had all but Daphine

----------


## BBT

> I now own an iPhone 4 (Verizon)!  In your opinion, what are the top 5 Apps I should start with?



Think of it as coming over to the Bright Side

----------


## GramChop

OMG...distant suns is SO cool.

----------


## GramChop

How did I ever survive without this?

----------


## JEK

You should see it on an iPad.  You do know what an iPad is don't you?   :blush:

----------


## GramChop

Yes, of course I know what an iPad is.  (Kotex makes it ...right?)

----------


## JEK

Badda boom!

----------


## GramChop

Tee hee hee!

----------


## GramChop

I just found Pandora!  Yay!

----------


## GramChop

Question:  If I download a book on iBooks and I read it while in St. Barths, am I going to be charged exorbitant rates?

----------


## JEK

If it is downloaded before or you use WeeFee no charge.

----------


## GramChop

Merci!

----------


## GramChop

Isn't there an app where you hold the phone up to the sky and it shows you what constellation you're looking at?  And as you pan across the sky, the times of moonrise/set, etc. are noted?

----------


## JEK

Distant Suns shows the stars.

----------


## GramChop

I know, but if I hold up my phone towards the sky and move it from side to side, shouldn't the view change?  (BTW:  my cat thinks I've lost my mind!)

----------


## JEK

Chronometer has a "watch" - Genva that shows sunrise/set moonrise/set.

----------


## Rosemary

And you're off!  Enjoy your phone!

----------


## GramChop

That's not what I'm looking for.  Alisa showed it to me several months ago when she was here and I can't remember what it's called.

----------


## MIke R

Pandora is awesome.....\
I am so over Sirius Satelite...repeat repeat..yuck

----------


## katva

> Isn't there an app where you hold the phone up to the sky and it shows you what constellation you're looking at?  And as you pan across the sky, the times of moonrise/set, etc. are noted?



I think it's called Google Sky Map-- I have it and LOVE it--tres cool!

----------


## KevinS

Google Sky Map appears to be out in Beta, but for Android phones only.

"Supported phones

All Android phones running Android 1.6 or higher."

"Point your phone at the sky, and Google Sky Map will show the stars, planets, constellations, and more to help you identify the celestial objects in view. You can also browse the skies in manual mode."

"Search the night sky for your favorite planet, Messier object, and more. Then move the phone in the direction of the arrow to find it in the sky around you. "

----------


## katva

ah ha!  Oops---yes, I have a new Android----and it has so much stuff on it, I probably only use it to 10% of what it can do!  The iphone is much easier to use....I wonder why the Google Sky Map can't go on the iphone?

----------


## GramChop

I found that out last night.  Searched and searched for the app to no avail.  

It's a very cool thing if you can get it.

----------


## BBT

> I know, but if I hold up my phone towards the sky and move it from side to side, shouldn't the view change?  (BTW:  my cat thinks I've lost my mind!)



Wow you have a very smart cat. }:|  }:|  }:|

----------


## JEK

> I know, but if I hold up my phone towards the sky and move it from side to side, shouldn't the view change?  (BTW:  my cat thinks I've lost my mind!)



  Under Preference make sure compass is on.

Also, not to worry about any charges while you're on the island - Verizon is CDMA and will not work on SBH!

----------


## KevinS

> [Also, not to worry about any charges while you're on the island - Verizon is CDMA and will not work on SBH!



What about while transiting through SXM?

----------


## JEK

As long is roaming is off, no sweat.

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> I know, but if I hold up my phone towards the sky and move it from side to side, shouldn't the view change?  (BTW:  my cat thinks I've lost my mind!)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you have a very smart cat. }:|  }:|  }:|




Alrighty, Bob the Bully....you are (as my Grams would say) "itchin' for a bitchin', young man!"   } :Frown:

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> I know, but if I hold up my phone towards the sky and move it from side to side, shouldn't the view change?  (BTW:  my cat thinks I've lost my mind!)
> 
> 
> 
>   Under Preference make sure compass is on.
> 
> Also, not to worry about any charges while you're on the island - *Verizon is CDMA and will not work on SBH*!



Can I use skype?

----------


## JEK

On WeeFee.

----------


## NYCFred

> Isn't there an app where you hold the phone up to the sky and it shows you what constellation you're looking at?  And as you pan across the sky, the times of moonrise/set, etc. are noted?



Google Sky Map...oh, wait.

----------

